# Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 19:57:17 -0500*
Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual who
happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question, for
what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that went
NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom lead
off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked, versus
what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an indiginous
ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
honest...
Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a hard
one...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
platoon
> in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>
> LT. Burgess Marskell
>
> PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>
>
> >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> >
> >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> >
> >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> >
> >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
> >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> >Woodstock?
> >
> >Bob  Beth
> >
> >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> >
> > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > Dave Hall
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:06:59 *
thanks, I appreciate that. I Have not said anything which is not factual, so 
i have nothing to worry about i hope.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Gow" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 19:57:17 -0500
>
>Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual who
>happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
>necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question, 
>for
>what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
>
>Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
>dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
>
>No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
>Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that went
>NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
>
>Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom lead
>off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked, versus
>what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
>tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an indiginous
>ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
>honest...
>
>Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
>
>And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a hard
>one...
>
>John
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
>platoon
> > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >
> > LT. Burgess Marskell
> >
> > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >
> >
> > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > >
> > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > >
> > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > >
> > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
> > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > >Woodstock?
> > >
> > >Bob  Beth
> > >
> > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > >
> > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > Dave Hall
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 21:33:52 -0400*
John
I found the food in the messes in CFB Gagetown pretty darn good.   In fact, most
meals in the field were pretty good, too.   I guess if you are hungry, most
things are edible.   One time, the officers mess was closed for renovations and
my course had to mess with the OR‘s.   It was far better food than we had been
getting in the officers mess.   I had no complaints as to the quality of the
food.   I am no great fan of the boxed lunches or MRE‘s, though.... but there is
no Utopia - especially in the CF!
Beth MacFarlane
Gow wrote:
> Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual who
> happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question, for
> what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
>
> Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
>
> No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that went
> NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
>
> Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom lead
> off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked, versus
> what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an indiginous
> ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> honest...
>
> Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
>
> And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a hard
> one...
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "burgess marskell" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
> > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> platoon
> > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >
> > LT. Burgess Marskell
> >
> > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >
> >
> > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > >
> > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > >
> > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > >
> > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
> > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > >Woodstock?
> > >
> > >Bob  Beth
> > >
> > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > >
> > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > Dave Hall
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:18:50 -0500*
Probably hit the OR Mess on a good day...the Sr NCO food was a good deal
better than I sawthe men getting, at leat in my day...and the officers were
not hurtingh compared with us Sr NCO‘s
Times have undoubtably changed.
I was up to CFB Borden to safely deliver Don back to the CF and was in the
Officers Mess Mustang room...the part where its as casual as officers messes
get..and was sucking a Coke because I had to drive...and had to reflect on
either today they have it awfully jammy compared with us, or the rules
changed.  I suspect the latter.
God help the men!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 8:33 PM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> John
>
> I found the food in the messes in CFB Gagetown pretty darn good.   In
fact, most
> meals in the field were pretty good, too.   I guess if you are hungry,
most
> things are edible.   One time, the officers mess was closed for
renovations and
> my course had to mess with the OR‘s.   It was far better food than we had
been
> getting in the officers mess.   I had no complaints as to the quality of
the
> food.   I am no great fan of the boxed lunches or MRE‘s, though.... but
there is
> no Utopia - especially in the CF!
>
> Beth MacFarlane
>
> Gow wrote:
>
> > Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
who
> > happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> > necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question,
for
> > what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> >
> > Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> > dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> >
> > No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> > Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
went
> > NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> >
> > Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom
lead
> > off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
versus
> > what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> > tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
indiginous
> > ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> > honest...
> >
> > Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> >
> > And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
hard
> > one...
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "burgess marskell" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> > platoon
> > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
Iltis
> > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> > >
> > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > >
> > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > > >
> > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > >
> > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
again
> > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > >Woodstock?
> > > >
> > > >Bob  Beth
> > > >
> > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

